# GSD = Affectionate?



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm still deciding between two breeds, GSD or APBT. One of the factors I'm interested in is how affectionate the dog will be. I know it varies, but generally, which dog is more affectionate and huggy/cuddly. My girlfriend wants a dog she could cuddle with, and I've heard that GSD's are much more "regal" and proud, and don't really like to cuddle. What're your experiences?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I do think it really depends. Do not have much experience with APBTs except for the one my sister in law has. He LOVES to be affectionate and solicits kisses and pets.

Our 3 GSDs have been different each in themselves. 1 is VERY affectionate, one pretty affectionate and then the other more aloof and affectionate with only specific people. Different degrees I guess!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Both breeds are very smart and love to please, but it really depends on the specific dog. Like people, I think all dogs have their own personality. Some may love affection (like my lucy who couldnt be more affectionate) while others could care less and want their independence. I dont think affection is what people think of when they think of pitbulls and GSD's, but is most definitely part of their character based on personal experience... what other qualities are you looking for in a dog besides affection?


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Main thing is that I want a bigger dog I can wrestle with and do more physical things. I've grown up with smaller dogs and I want to actually go hiking with my dog and stuff. But one of the perks of a small dog is the cuddling, hahaha. I basically want a velcro dog, that I can wrestle with, cuddle with after, and a dog my girlfriend could play with. I could care less about protection, but grooming may play a factor. I heard GSDs shed more, but APBT hairs are harder to clean. Any help? Very, very hard decision. I've been trying to choose for 6 months now.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think within those two breeds you have more affectionate individuals and more aloof individuals. I have met GSDs who were content to love you with dignity from across the room, on the other hand I have a 90lb foster right now who would happily lie across my lap all day long if I let him and every GSD currently in this house loves to be petted and played with. 

The larger differences (again, there are going to be exceptions, but in general...) between those two breeds are in other aspects of their temperament. 

GSDs are, in general, going to be a little more sensitive and reactive to things than APBTs. You have mentioned wrestling a couple times. I know GSDs who love to wrestle, especially with other dogs, but if you really want a dog that you can roll around with and who won't get offended or overly worked up, you're going to have an easier time finding that with an APBT. 

GSDs are more thinkers, they are intensily interested in everything going on around them, they want to check it all out, see how it works. Many have overly developed senses of duty. They can be a little type A. Again, not all, but as a breed when compared to APBTs. Pit Bulls tend to be more of the friendly, laid back, party types. They love everyone, they are not reactive, and they don't try to overthink everything, they just enjoy life as it unfolds. They're quite intelligent, just not obsessive the way GSDs can be. 

I'm making a lot of generalizations but to me, those are sort of the "vibe" differences between the two breeds.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, that was incredibly helpful. Unfortunately, I STILL can't decide! Haha. Oh man.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well obviously being on a german shepherd board, most people here prob have their loyalty towards this breed, but you really explained my friends golden retriever, gino. This dog is like velcro to my friend and is the most affectionate dog i've ever met. I'll be petting my dog and he'll come over just to steal my attention from lucy and direct it towards him. He's big enough to wrestle with and loves it and is not protective at all. He's very active and sounds like something that might be better for your situation and what you're looking for in a dog. Just my two cents though...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Tell us more about what you're dream dog would be like - what you want to do with the dog, but also his/her looks, demeanor, habits, etc. 

You might also tell us some about what you like in those two breeds, how you've chosen them out of all the different breeds out there. 

I think armed with that info we can probably help offer insight into whether or not a GSD (and what sort of GSD) is going to be what you're looking for.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay. Well I live in a large house with 11 other people. Like I said, I'm pretty active and I like to go running and hiking, and if I could bring a dog with me that could keep up, I'd be extremely happy. I also want a dog I could eventually make a therapy dog, as I'll be working in a hospital and would love to make my dog a part of my work sometimes, depending on hospital rules and such. 

I think looks are very important in a dog. First off, I DO want a dog that could deter people, but could care less if the dog actually protects me. What drew me to the german shepherd is their loyalty and intelligence. Turn offs (that I've only read about) are lack of affection (again, I wouldn't know personally) and shedding! 

What drew me to pit bulls is their laid-backness and affection. What turns me off is their bad rep, but I would be committed in making sure mine was a good ambassador. I also don't like that they're dog aggressive (again, not sure. I just know they're not human aggressive unless brought up badly) as I have a friends with dogs I'd hope to have dog-dates with.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog more than the breed.
If you raise it from a pup with lots of affection, it will be more affectionate than if not, but each is an individual, and will have it's own tendencies and preferences in temperament and expression of that. 
So it's a crapshoot, either way. Some are not so huggable, others are. Some want to play and wrestle, some don't. Some get too wound up, some don't. Some melt too easily for both hugging and wrestling, some too hard for either. 

Go slow with the wrestling. Get Mom hollering at you both for knocking a lamp over, and the gig might be up before you know it!
Size can matter too...think Dino & Fred!


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

IMO if you get your GSD or Pitt as an adult dog, you might have better chance to find what you are looking for.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of dog do you have now?


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

IMO both breeds are affectionate but show it in different ways. In my experience APBTs lean towards physical hands on affection. Big sloppy kisses snuggling on the couch, etc. GSDs are loyal like no other breed and you will know it, they will follow you wherever you may go (including the bathroom lol) and miss you when you're gone but they might not be quite as cuddly.

Though Brenna will rarely snuggle up next to me for more than 5 minutes or so, she always wants to be by my side. She definitely has stamina, I uhh misread a map ()_ once and ended up on what I estimate at a 15-20 mile hike. My legs were falling off by the time we got back to the car, my beagle was dragging her feet, Brenna was still bounding up to us wanting to play, and she had a backpack on the whole time. lol


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

With 11 people in the house, I'd go with the terrier. 

The GSDs I've had or fostered have liked affection, but enough was enough. 

In terms of shedding, it's constant and ploofy!


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey there,
I have had no experience or contact whatsoever with APBTs. But grew up and still have GSDs. Dunno... but all my boys and girls so far are affectionate to a fault except for one: Byron. Byron was the only puppy that I didn't choose, it was chosen for me (never again). It always felt like he was just one more guest in the hotel. All my other GSDs we chose by meeting with the litter and interacting with them until THE one connected with us. All of them are, like I said, affectionate to a fault. Doggie kisses are a rule here. Just this Thanksgiving we had a ton of folks here, people that my puppers are not necessarily familiar with and boy, it was love all around.
Yup, GSDs shed, but grooming takes care of it (and an awesome vaccum cleaner too ). Sidney, and Arrow too for that matter, loved to wrestle to the point where you had to tell him "enough now" and then he understood it was time to stop and switched gears. Gus loves it too and is learning the meaning of "enough now". So, I guess, in our experience, GSDs are flat out awesome loving dogs with A lot of energy.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

i have read/heard from a lot of people that APBT (the well bred ones of course) score higher on TT than GSDs do. 

Of course it depends on the dog im just going on some stats i have seen and talked to people about.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I have both & you can't even compare them. Everyone who comes around my Pit falls in love with her. She just oozes love & devotion. My GSD is nice & super friendly but not that needy, lovey thing that the APBT's have going on.

You have to go with what your gut tells you. As much as my Pit adores me I'll always be a GSD girl. Just looking at a GSD melts my heart.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm with Jean.

With that many other people in the house, a ABPT is going to be a better fit or even a Retriever of some sort. I think your average GSD is going to find that level of coming and going, not to mention flock to keep track of, to be too much. Also GSDs are a lot more vocal so there is greater chance of barking annoying your room mates as your GSD feels the need to let everyone know that the front door just opened, at 3am when someone's coming in late.

GSDs shed a lot - and it gets everywhere on the floor, furniture, etc. APBTs have annoying little sharp hairs that can be more of a PITA when it comes to getting them out of your clothes but are much less of an environmental nuisance. 

The Pit Bull dog-aggression thing seems to be more or less an either/or. Some dogs have it, some dogs don't. If you find one that doesn't, that should be a non issue. You have to be a little more careful with them because IF they get in a fight they can be more "KOWABUNGA!!!!" about it than a GSD might, but a PB who is not dog aggressive shouldn't present you with any particular issues in that regard and, as I said in my other post, they're a lot less reactive than GSDs. 

For me personally, I prefer GSDs. I like that herder type-A ness, but if I were in your position and looking for what you say you're looking for, I think a APBT is a MUCH better fit.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Another thing to think about is do you own, or rent?
Many insurance policies will not let you have an APBT, or any dog that looks like one. Most rentals exclude them. If you haven't I would check into that first. You may have your answer at that point. From working at a shelter for seven years, I can't tell you how many are brought in because of these two issues.

Good luck, do lots of research, and enjoy your new dog : )


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, you guys really helped. Well right now, I have a pomeranian reaching his senior years. Also, we own a home, so that isn't a problem. I know we aren't supposed to talk about breeders, let alone APBT breeders, but if anyone knows a good one in CA, I'd appreciate a PM! 

I hadn't made up my mind yet though. I still LOVE the GSD breed after meeting one, but I can't help but think that an APBT is a better fit. I'll keep talking to other breeders but if you guys have any more input, it'll help a lot!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

One more question: is it possible to "teach" a puppy to be affectionate? Like giving them treats when they do cuddle, or something like that?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think you're making a good choice. From what you're saying, an APBT is going to have many of the same traits you like in the GSD plus some others that will make it a better bet for your situation. 

If you pick a dog that is affectionate, you're not going to need to teach that. There are plenty of snugglebunnies in each of the breeds we've been discussing. 

Don't know anything about APBT breeders, so can't help there. Always gotta put in the rescue plug though - there are probably more Pit Bulls dying for want of homes than any other single breed, including some absolutely fantastic representatives of the breed, both in looks and temperament. Please consider adopting!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are some absolutely fabulous APBTs in rescue and you might be able to find an APBT x GSD!









I'm not into buying dogs but there are so many wonderful pits and gsds in shelters that I would strongly urge you to look into that route.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am a German Shepherd fan, big time, and now have three. But based on the op's initial and subsequent posts I agree with you. When it comes to affection, a Golden shows it big time. They love the outdoors, will run, play and wrestle. Regarding the German Shepherds and the Pits I think the person would be taking a bigger risk.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Agreed... based off the original poster's responses and it seems like a golden retriever would be perfect for him and his situation. Based off my friends golden and all of my other experiences with the breed, they are great dogs. These dogs love the outdoors and are such lovers and as affectionate as they get. Definitely a breed to look into.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, my cousin's had a golden before and I do agree that they're a great breed, but I sorta want a dog that's more of a challenge, if you know what I mean?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

If you go the rescue route, Bad Rap is based in California, and they can help you find a dog. They pull from shelters, and have a working program in a shelter in Oakland.

They are a great group. 
Myself, and a board memeber from an Oregon Pit Rescue went there this summer and saw the program. We hung out with volunteers, and we also got to participate in one of the public training classes they hold.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I must say the APBTs I have known have been unbelievably affectionate, deeply devoted dogs who were easier to live with than many GSDs. Just my observation.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

2 of the 3 best dogs I've had in my life were rescues. At least visit a shelter. When I browse petfinder there are so many APBT's that need a good home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I volunteer at the local spca when I have time. The pit bulls are soo sweet, and there are so many mixes at all times it seems. They are for the most part, trusting and happy.
GSD's are far and few between in the shelter-thank God, and some have fear or dog aggression issues, probably because of the kennel life, I am sure they are different when removed from the stress of that environment.
Answering the question of affection, my females are very cuddly and sweet with me and my family, with others they are reserved til they get to know them. Then they are outgoing, like a golden is. My golden/border mix was friendly to all without judgement.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Based on reading all the posts, I think you're making a good decision with the APBT. I do rescue transport and I'll tell you... the nicest dogs I've ever moved were the rescued Pitties. Another plug for rescue is that you can get a dog who's traits are already known. They'll know if it's got dog or people issues and it's personality already. With a puppy, there's no guarantee. Plus, you'd be saving a life since there are so many looking for a home.

Overall, APBTs are wonderful and I would definitely consider one if we didn't have BSL here (







) ! 

(I have 2 GSDs... Katie is too dignified for words but is never more than 10 feet from me but big, slobbery kisses don't work for her. Otto is more inclined to want affection but his comes in the form of leaning on you or talking to you. He's not a lap dog. Both are big overthinkers but they loves wrestling with their dad!)

Either way,


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! I decided on getting a APBT right now and when I move out in a few years, then I'll finally get my GSD! I figured the APBT is more of a better fit with my family, as there are a lot of people here who would like to play with my dog. I'm having a really hard time finding a breeder though. I know I should rescue, but the rules and stuff are OVERLY strict from what I've been reading. They want to meet everyone in my family (11) and that's not ever possible. They also want to inspect my backyard, which is, to be honest, not the cleanest (I would exercise my dog A LOT, but not in my yard...). So I'm thinking breeder is the way to go.. not sure.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I will second the recommendation for a rescue, and this one in particular. They do an amazing job!
In your case a rescue would be the way to go because you would be able to tell them what you need in a companion dog and they will help you find the one that fits those needs. Their dogs have been living with foster families and they will know which of their dogs are people friendly, affectionate and dog friendly. 
If you were to go to a shelter and just pick a Pit, you are running the risk of taking home a dog that is a total unknown in regards to the traits you need. If you purchase a puppy, you might end up with an adult dog that is not what you need (despite putting the time and effort into training).
Go with a rescue APBT. I think you'll be very satisfied if you do!
Sheilah


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think a rescue is going to be a good bet too because it will allow you to pick a dog who is not dog aggressive. If you get a puppy, that's more of a crapshoot, especially with a breed that can have that problem. 

A good breeder will hopefully be just as picky as a rescue group about where their dogs go, and a bad breeder is not going to have a dog you want (not to mention PLEASE do not encourage these people by giving them your money!). 

How is your backyard dirty? If you feel like your home wouldn't pass muster, are there things you can work on before getting a dog? I do a lot of home visits for adoption. I'm not looking for spotless perfection, I'm just looking for people who will take good care of the dog.

Reading back through your posts and your screen name, I'm wondering if you are 18 years old? If that is the case and you'll be moving out soon, I don't mean to rain on your parade about getting a dog, but you might want to rethink getting any dog right now. Both breeds you've mentioned are really hard to find housing with, both often will keep you from being able to get homeowners or renter's insurance. As a person who got a Rottie when she was 18, I can speak from experience! It's doable, but it's HARD. So if you go ahead, be prepared for that. If there's any chance that you won't be able to take your dog with you, then I think having your whole family, especially parents, involved with the decision is going to be vital. You need to get a dog that they will want and be able to care for, should that be necessary. 

In rescue we see A LOT of lovely 1-2 year old dogs that were purchased as puppies by well-meaning people, who a year or two down the road found their lives changing and decided they could no longer keep those dogs. There are many more dogs in this position than we are able to save and it's heartbreaking. With either breed, make sure you have a plan, a back up plan, and a second back up plan. Make sure you've considered all the possibilities of what can happen if things don't go exactly as you're anticipating.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I am 18. I thank you for your insight. I may move out in a few years, but again, that isn't until I graduate from college, and yes my mom's pretty cool about getting a dog (she's super supportive lol). I've been thinking it all out for months now, but it's just come down to the breed and where to get it.

Since you do home visits, what do you look for? My backyard just has a bunch of junk that we don't use anymore, and little space for a dog to run. I didn't think it'd be too much of a problem if I sufficiently exercised them (I know a lot of people have energetic dogs in apartments) and I know I would. But I called the local SPCA and the lady was pretty mean about it. Said something like "you don't know what it's like to have a pit bull. They're extremely energetic and if you don't have a large, I recommend another breed." I however, think she was just PMSing.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I have alot of experience with both....and I say it depends.

My male GSD is a big time cuddle bug. My female, not so much. 

I don't think I've ever met an APBT that hasn't wanted to climb up and snuggle though lol


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I however, think she was just PMSing.


My guess would be idiot overload more than PMS. You would not believe the amount of moronic human behavior and canine tragedy that you have to deal with when you work at a shelter. And that intensifies when you're talking about a Pit Bull. 99% of the people who want them, want them for fighting. It's easy to get pretty jaded.

As others have suggested, I'd go the rescue route over a direct shelter adoption anyway because you'll have a better idea of the dog you're getting, but be prepared for some heavy screening. Don't take it personally, remember all the idiots that are also contacting them and show them why you're different. 

As far as your yard, that's going to depend on the group, but if you tidy it up and explain that you're not planning to use the yard for most of your exercise anyway, they will probably understand. I'd rather adopt to a person with a tiny (or nonexistant) backyard who was going to take a dog for a long walk every day than someone with a huge beautiful backyard who was planning to throw the dog out there and ignore it.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

That's always bothered me about adopting. I'd love to adopt in the future if I could, but I live in an apartment, so naturally I don't have a fenced in backyard like so many shelters seem to require. But the thing is, I would care more for a dog than most of my family who have HUGE yards. I take my dog out in fields (baseball, friends enclosed yards) and train and let him play. We go for walks everyday and everything. That's why I haven't pursued rescuing before. 

It's good to know that some people who do house visits understand that








I think it'd be great if you did rescue (though I understand if you want to go to a good breeder). So many pitbulls wind up in shelters, and I don't know this for a fact, but I would venture to guess that's not what most people go looking for when they adopt.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Keisha,

Glad you'd consider rescuing! There are some groups that have hard and fast fence rules but there are many many many that do not, so sometimes it's just a matter of finding a group that you can work with. I see you have a Chi, and I can say most definitely that most groups who rescue toy breeds are perfectly okay adopting to apartment dwellers. Many of us would also happily adopt a large dog to an apartment person, as long as that breed of dog was allowed in the building and the dog was not an incessant barker or something. 

Rescue groups are a lot like breeders or anything else dog-related, in that they're a diverse bunch. However, I can pretty much guarantee that anybody who is a demonstrably responsible dog owner can find a dog in rescue and a group that will happily adopt to them. If you want to save a life, do not let lack of a fence stand in your way!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think that cuddle thing depends on the dog. my dog just started becoming a cuddle bear. my dog is 17 months old. i have a friend whose Pit is a total cuddle bear. i think some of it has to do with the way you raise them. my GF wanted a cuddle bear. when my dog was younger he wasn't interested in being on the sofa or bed with you. my boy has never been a velcro dog which i like. i never forced him to cuddle. now he'll jump on the sofa or bed with you. he'll also lay at your feet and stretch out so you can really pet/massage him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do you mean you want a dog with more of a challenge than a Golden? what makes you think a Pit or a GSD is more of a challenge than a Golden? what are you really saying??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you rescue a dog there's no guarantee on his future personality with you. i think you have a much better chance of getting the personality you want when you buy a puppy from a good breeder. you have to be a responsible dog owner and get the proper training and socialization at the proper times.


> Originally Posted By: chuckstar158Based on reading all the posts, I think you're making a good decision with the APBT. I do rescue transport and I'll tell you... the nicest dogs I've ever moved were the rescued Pitties. Another plug for rescue is that you can get a dog who's traits are already known. They'll know if it's got dog or people issues and it's personality already. With a puppy, there's no guarantee. Plus, you'd be saving a life since there are so many looking for a home.
> 
> Overall, APBTs are wonderful and I would definitely consider one if we didn't have BSL here (
> 
> ...


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've met many goldens. And truly, they're good dogs, but not the dog for me. They're easy to raise, besides the shedding. They're overly friendly and from what my cousin tells me, puppy life was FUN for her. A Pit or a GSD IS more of a challenge than raising a golden. I don't see any offense that could be entailed from that. Goldens are naturally more easy going and submissive. 

I'm currently looking for more rescue groups located in the Bay Area. The couple I've talked to were too over-the-top and didn't want to deal with all the hassle of bringing my 11 family members there and their dog, plus my dog. Also they wanted to interview THEM too, and I'm lucky all of them agree on a dog, not sure if they have the patience to all buy it with me as well. I'm still very open to the GSD breed though... something about them. =D We'll see how things go. I may not make my decision until the summer.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:when you rescue a dog there's no guarantee on his future personality with you. i think you have a much better chance of getting the personality you want when you buy a puppy from a good breeder. you have to be a responsible dog owner and get the proper training and socialization at the proper times.


I would agree with that if we were recommending a straight shelter adoption. Shelters are highly stressful and the dog you meet there may or may not be what that dog is truly like. But that's not what we're suggesting. Obviously there are no guarantees no matter where you get a dog, but if you adopt a dog from a good rescue group and the dog is coming from foster care, then you definitely have a better chance knowing what that dog will be like as an adult than you do with a puppy, no matter how great the breeder. One is a prediction of what the dog _might be_, the other is an assessment of what the dog _is_. Now, obviously that means that the people assessing the dog have to know what they're doing, but if you find people like that, there is no better way of knowing what you're getting. Yes, there is still some uncertainty - a new dog can be different in a new home, but that's still your best shot.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Pupresq,

Thanks for the encouragement! I love the work people do for shelters and rescues, and I know that the workers really like to screen the possible adopters thoroughly, and I'm glad they do. Currently it doesn't matter for me anyway since I can only have one dog in my apartment, but for the future when I eventually move out, I'll make sure to check with several groups to see their requirements. 

Sorry for the derailment! Good luck in your search george1990!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

My Girl Savannah is totally affectionate, 
She can’t live without rubbing her large body against me or jumping (uff) in my lap to hug her, however she just give spontaneous “kisses” my last small mix was all about the kisses.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad i think you have a much better chance of getting the personality you want when you buy a puppy from a good breeder.


I disagree.

If you want a dog that gets along with other dogs, loves people and doesn’t have a problem with crowds (11 people is a crowd) and has the potential to do therapy work then a rescue is ideal.

Responsible rescue groups will temperament test their dogs. So right off the bat you know the dog’s good points and bad points. Most also test with other dogs and sometimes cats. And after having a foster dog live with you for a week or two you get an idea of their overall make-up and can recommend the right type of home environment for that dog.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

My GSD loves to give kisses and wrestle with my hubby on the floor. Panzer is extremely loyal and I cannot imagine having any other type of dog. This is my first dog as an adult and it has been pure enjoyment! As for your situation, 11 people coming and going might be a bit much and cause stress. It would be very difficult for your dog to keep track of everyone in the house and "protect" them all.
I have no experience with a APBT.

I saw someone mention a golden to you and they are great dogs. My neighbors have a golden retriever and he is incredibly affectionate and like velcro to his owner. He loves to swim, hike, etc. all of the things that you are describing about your dream dog. Less hair than a GSD too!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sometimes your responses confuse me. Don't most good breeders also temperment test their dogs, and after years of experience can help a person decide the right dog. You seem a bit down on breeders. My breeder has three kids under the age of ten, a rural lot and normally about 20 dogs, along with a few cats. It is an ideal situation, and the only place I will board my GSD, Timber. 

I do agree that if a person foster's a rescue they can decide if it is the right dog for them. I used to think that rescue groups should discourage fosters from doing that, and then leaving the rescue group they find the right dog for them. But better to foster a few and adopt one, then never do anything.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think Lauri is down on breeders. She just bought a puppy from one and is thrilled with him from the sound of things. I think the point is that the most wonderful breeder in the world can only use his or her expertise to guess what this puppy might be as an adult. Good breeders are good at it, but it's not going to substitute for a really quality assessment of an adult dog, because then you know who they actually are, not just who they might grow up to be. Something like genetic dog aggression is not going to be apparent in a puppy, no matter how good a job the breeder does. But you can bet any decent PB rescue is going to look for it, and then you know.









The quibble is not with breeders per se, it's with the statement that the best possible way to get exactly the dog you want is by starting with a puppy. Several of us disagree with that based on our experiences placing and adopting adult rescue dogs as well as raising well-bred puppies.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

depends on the dog! Bixler = complete snuggle bunny, might like snuggling as much as walks!!

The girls... never!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there was no offense taken from you wanting a challenge in raising your dog. i was a little leary of the word "challenge". raising a dog is easy. i've never had a problem with it. i don't see raising a dog as much of a challenge. that's probably because i like doing it and whatever comes along i just see it as a part of having a puppy. it's easy for me to raise a puppy. 

i've seen Pits and Goldens raised from puppy's and it didn't seem any more challenging than raising a Shep.

here's what you're going to do. you're going to find a good breeder and you're going to buy a GSP (German Shepherd Puppy). we'll come up with a name later. so, what do you want, a boy or a girl?
nice choice, what color? ok, it's done. a blk&tan boy. see, you thought it was going to be a challenge. yeah, i agree, bring him home the 2nd week of March. you should name him Xargos.


----------

